# Topic Of The Fortnight 14, Week 30, July, 2008



## Admin (Jul 13, 2008)

*Which topics should win this week/fortnight/month nomination contest?*

Choose from your favorite/best topics listed throughout the network forums, and vote for your favorite posts now.

*What is Topic Of The Week/Fortnight/Month?* 
Topic of the Week/Fortnight/Month is a contest that select topics/posts on which we would as a community, commit to as a group and then concentrate on them during the course of the selected week/fortnight/month. Any listed topic (thread) is eligible for the Topic of the Week/Fortnight/Month selection. You can start you own important topics and motivate your friends to nominate it for a focused discussion throughout the month.

*What determines a Topic Of The Week/Fortnight/Month?*
Topic Of The Week/Fortnight/Month is based on a simple nomination system. Throughout the selected forums, members with adequate permissions can nominate their favorite topics by clicking on the award nomination button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 below first post of any topic.

The topics with the most nominations during the course of the week/month are displayed on this thread using the poll feature. At the end of the week/fortnight/month, the first three topics with the most nominations are the award winners of the contest.*The winners will be entered in our Hall of Fame section, So, let us see whose topics win the contest in the inaugural edition!!*

Have fun nominating the best topics at SPN!

Enjoy!!

SPN Administration


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 13, 2008)

What a GREAT idea! Some organized fun, Aman Ji! :happy:

1. My favorite topic this week has been "My Favorite Song."

2. The criteria that i used to decide was this. I found I was staying up until 2 and 3 in the morning following up recording artists featured in the thread. AND I checked this thread 10 or 12 times a day for new posts.


----------



## gurvinder_janu (Jul 13, 2008)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh

Respected Aman Ji

Thanx for starting this thread.

Myself too nominate "My Favorite Song" for the topic of the Fortnight!


Regards

Please forgive me


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: My Favourite Song*

I found this [post=82938]post[/post] on "Re: My Favourite Song" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Fortnight 14, Week 30, July, 2008"


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: My Favourite Song*

I found this [post=82925]post[/post] on "Re: My Favourite Song" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Fortnight 14, Week 30, July, 2008"


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 13, 2008)

*Interesting maths !*

I found this [post=82877]post[/post] on "Interesting maths !" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Fortnight 14, Week 30, July, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: My Favourite Song*

I found this [post=82929]post[/post] on "Re: My Favourite Song" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Fortnight 14, Week 31, July, 2008"


----------



## gurvinder_janu (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: My Favourite Song*

I found this [post=82916]post[/post] on "Re: My Favourite Song" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Fortnight 14, Week 31, July, 2008"


----------



## pk70 (Jul 14, 2008)

* very difficult to answer Aman Ji, may be I am indecisive in such things. I like most of the threads. I wish I could participate in in this survey ! I just cannot pick one. these are my honest views; however, I praise those who have decided in favor of one.*


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 14, 2008)

pk70 ji

You can vote more than once. It is cumulative.


----------



## Admin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Understanding Guru As per Granth Sahib*

I found this [post=82571]post[/post] on "Understanding Guru As per Granth Sahib" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Fortnight 14, Week 31, July, 2008"


----------

